# Funny dog' videos



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

This is amazing!

Amazing Dog Videos, Bizarre Dog Video, Ugly Dog, Funny Dogs, Puppies, Video Clips


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

wow that dog does look like a panda was amazing


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

looks great dont he 
could be one


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

didnt look like it 
mine you it could have been dye, you can get animal dye's they use in them when film making


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

you need to get a small white fluffy dog and some dye   

oh saying that i used to feel sorry for the white poodle who used to belong to the hair dressers up the road from me 
poor thing every week was a different colour pink, blue etc 
no wonder the poor thing ran into the road


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i think its a white dog and they have dyed bits of it black,......


----------



## VictoriaRose (Dec 26, 2007)

I put a video of our dog Star on you tube a few weeks ago.
Have a look, go into you tube and type Tibetan Terrier Star
the title is 
Star having a mad 5 minutes.
Promise you will laugh.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

if its fake it has been done very well, a very cute pandog


----------

